# Mastitis



## Heather (Mar 12, 2014)

Following the death of on of our triplets Sunday I noticed today that the mother of them has been distancing herself from the other lambs and when they nurse one side of her milk sac she hold her leg as if it is really hurting her.  Just now, my husband and I went back to check another ewe and I felt the milk sac.  They lambs were vigorously trying to nurse both sides but one side is VERY VERY hard.  Is this mastitis and if so what do I do to treat this?  Will the other two lambs get enough milk out of the one side?  Sorry about all of these questions but I dont want to lose another lamb.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 12, 2014)

Are you sure it's mastitis and not just full of milk? Sometimes lambs will nurse of only one side and then the other side will get engorged and painful. Also, sometimes the lambs will bite the teat and injure it and then the mother won't let them nurse on that side for a while. 

I'd check her udder over. Look for sores and cuts. I'd also milk that side out.


----------

